# Smok Guardian E-Pipe II Available?



## ConradS

Smok Guardian E-Pipe II

This one intrigues me.

Looks good and VV/VW a bonus, are these available yet?


----------



## Sir Vape

The Guardian E-pipe 2 was in our first order but was delayed. From what I hear they are still not ready yet but might be by the end of the month. I personally want one as it looks flipping awesome. I want to wait for them to released first and get a review or two before I get them in. Always better better to get from a second batch in order for them to iron out any problems if any. They have been in production for some time as i first inquired about them two months back so I would imagine the testing has been pretty solid on them. Will keep you posted and could have some coming in with our next shipment.


----------



## ConradS

Agreed on all counts, I want to get in on your first order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool will announce it once i get feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hope these are here in time for Christmas, I'm just going to leave this here....




Hoping @Bumblebabe spots this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> Hope these are here in time for Christmas, I'm just going to leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 12959
> 
> 
> Hoping @Bumblebabe spots this


 
Thats stunning!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Noddy

Whoever gets this in, put my name on top of the list please.


----------



## Raslin

+1 If it VV


----------



## BumbleBee

Raslin said:


> +1 If it VV


It is, variable up to 12.5W 

Edit: I just checked again, it's variable wattage from 6W to 15W


----------



## Raslin

Just saw that,     this and my mvp2 will serve my needs nicely. What clearomiser would match this.


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Just saw that,     this and my mvp2 will serve my needs nicely. What clearomiser would match this.



My suggestion; get a Kayfun mini or a Protank 3 mini, the latter looks great on any e-pipe, but the first provides a quality vape experience, plus more e-juice volume and doesn't look in the least shabby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Sounds great, been thinking about getting a kayfun. The mPT3 is sexy too. Will 11/12W be sufficient to drive the Kayfun?


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Sounds great, been thinking about getting a kayfun. The mPT3 is sexy too. Will 11/12W be sufficient to drive the Kayfun?



More than adequate taken into account, coil resistance is not too low, any e-pipe _per se_ is not designed for serious sub-ohming.


----------



## Raslin

OK 1.2 ohms should be good for now


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> OK 1.2 ohms should be good for now



Yip should be fine.


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok spoken to Smok just now and they say next month. Cant give an exact date yet. I think its best to maybe get a pre-order in on these asap as they manufacture according to orders and you go in a line system basically.

I would say looking at the current exchange rate (which is not the greatest at the moment ) they would work out to between R950 - R980 each. They do not come with tips and those would be around R80 for the aluminium pipe stems. 

If there is enough interest I'll put a pre-order up. Let me know guys


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Ok spoken to Smok just now and they say next month. Cant give an exact date yet. I think its best to maybe get a pre-order in on these asap as they manufacture according to orders and you go in a line system basically.
> 
> I would say looking at the current exchange rate (which is not the greatest at the moment ) they would work out to between R950 - R980 each. They do not come with tips and those would be around R80 for the aluminium pipe stems.
> 
> If there is enough interest I'll put a pre-order up. Let me know guys


According the Smok's site these come with battery and charger, will these be included in this price range @Sir Vape ?

http://www.smoktech.com/product_10124.html

And is it possible to choose between all silver and silver/gold?


----------



## Sir Vape

Asked Smok to send me pic of packaging so we can have a look at the full kit. I know its says it comes with battery but I somehow doubt it with their final release. Will check with them on colouring as well. I think the two tone looks smart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> Asked Smok to send me pic of packaging so we can have a look at the full kit. I know its says it comes with battery but I somehow doubt it with their final release. Will check with them on colouring as well. I think the two tone looks smart.


I love the two tone, I'd set this up with their H long drip tip and a nautilus mini, hoping that beauty ring is about the right size for the mini.


----------



## ConradS

I will apply my mpt3s to this. Two tone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Sir Vape 
Any update on this second version?

Looks like this may be my entry into the world of e-pipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silver Busy on it now bro. I'm gonna do a pre-order on these. Smok have not given me an exact date. They said a week and half ago that we should work on a month. So I would say that it would be around 13th Nov 2014. The demand is pretty big on these so we need to get the order in asap. Ill put a pre-order up in about an hour.


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/guardian-e-pipe-2-variable-wattage-pre-order-by-sir-vape.6164/

NOW AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER


----------

